# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  episode discussions

## stacyefc

i reckon we do what they do on theeastenders and corie forum and have a discussion about the episodes and keep continuing it.

anyway on todays episode wasn't it sweet when janelle and kim got back together.  I think they make a good couple.

----------


## Angeltigger

it already here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=31183

----------


## Siobhan

closing for reasons above. already done

----------

